

A remote generator of password generator that can be memorized - SFjulie1

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;jul&#x2F;85fd7344a1e77975c641<p>So git stores commit with SHA1. Since my code has a meaning it will be difficult to temper.
As a result the remote execution of<p>curl https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.githubusercontent.com&#x2F;jul&#x2F;85fd7344a1e77975c641&#x2F;raw&#x2F;43f839c043c767cbd5f7d987a58b6a364a38594c&#x2F;gen_gen_pass.py
| colour=&quot;smoke.txt&quot; dst=&quot;genpass.py&quot; python -i<p>should enable you to generate from remote source pretty securely your own password generator whose patterns are based on a text file (a song in your language in occidental alphabet is quite recommended) thus close to be memorizable while way less dangerous than the actual one. For less problem deploying the assets are including with the code.<p>If this is not the poor&#x27;s man SaaS or PaaS, or the minimalistic SaaS I don&#x27;t know how people make money :)<p>[to limit the dependency on archery with += _dict submit a patch or fork because it is annoying to do pip install archery]
======
SFjulie1
Already generated 30 passwords generator, the result according to the input
can be hilarious. Godsmack has an explicit lyrics songs that makes gross
sounding passwords. Big texts (bible including) seems to be counter
productive. Small corpus (even 10 sentences) seems to be cool. The exemple is
made from deep purple lyrics (smoke on the water).

It makes nice yoghourt words with foreign languages :)

To whom does the IP of the generated data belongs to, by the way? Me or Deep
Purple?

